# Baby Short Tailed Opossums...



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

This is a first for me and Juliette (the mum) so I'm making no promises on a happy ending! But, since it's such an interesting rearing process I'll keep taking photos as things go on, and hopefully we'll get the whole thing from tiny to weaning for you all!
They are three days old, and have doubled in size already!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

nice one! and cracking pics too 

N


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks! Not bad considering she is in a scratched up plastic tank, I had no flash on and only the tiny flouro in the shed!
They look pretty gross though, huh?!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

very pink bean like eh!!

you'll have to try and get some every few days or something, so we can see how they develop!

N


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice one Ally, will be interesting to see them grow!


----------



## Elliott (Jul 15, 2007)

Im soo excited! There not even mine! 
But if they are anything like mum. They should be the cutest(sp) of all things!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I shall be keeping an eye on this thread! very interesting!

Good luck with them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That is amazing!!! I am so excited for you! *lol*


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Awww they look like little baby gliders  

Will keep an eye for more pics - nice one


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

wow that's brill cant wait to see them developing


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks guys and girls!
I'll try to get some more pics tomorrow with something to show her size - the pictures really don't show how weeny they are!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, some more pics from today... They're 8 days old, about 12mm long and still not as developed as a newborn mouse!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow, congrats.. how do they stay in position when they're that young, do they actually hold on or are they glued/hooked on with something?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Good to see there doing well Ally.  They have grown alot, how long until they look like a real one instead of an alien lol.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Wow, congrats.. how do they stay in position when they're that young, do they actually hold on or are they glued/hooked on with something?


I believe it's like the marsupials with pouches, the nipple swells in their mouth and they get stuck there! When they're furred up, they hang on to the mothers back with their feet and travel piggy back.
Fingers crossed I'll be getting some pics of that too in the near future!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Good to see there doing well Ally.  They have grown alot, how long until they look like a real one instead of an alien lol.


TBH I don't really know... If at 8 days they're less developed than a newborn mouse, my guess is that they'll be at 'fuzzy' stage at about 3 weeks.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They are officially marsupials, but not all marsupials have a developed pouch.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Any more updated pics?


----------

